# Herman and Winnie



## katt (Jun 3, 2006)

thought i would introduce the buns! first i will tell you about herman:

herman is a 5 month old opal english lop. his ears are 19 or 20 inchesfrom tip to tip and he is tiny for his breed (he was the runt in hislitter and never caught up to the others).

i got him froma breeder, was in contact with the breeder from the timeherman was about 2 weeks old. i was lucky to have a breeder that wouldsend me a photo of him week by week so i cuold keep up with his growth:

2 weeks with whole litter (he is in the middle)







4weeks (sadly i think i deleted my week 3)






week 5






so i got him at 7 weeks old (don't have a photo for week 6), and wehave had so much fun with him. english lops have this personality thatmakes you want to love them, they really do.






here he is at his first outdoor adventure:











and here his is today (well, last night):
















we love him. winnie photos will come soon. . .


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 4, 2006)

He's adorable. i love his colouring.

Who's in your avitar, that one looks really cute too.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## katt (Jun 4, 2006)

that would be my 10 month old black mini lop winnie. . .i will post some photos of her soon. . .


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 4, 2006)

:cry2 I WANT HIM! :hug2 Great pics! They capture ever single bit of handsomness(lol)

-Ashley :bow &amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy :rollseyes:


----------



## katt (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, he is adroble!

I thought i would share about my start in rabbits.






Trixie Lou was a broken sable point holland lop i got at the tender ageof 6 weeks old from a breeder that i still am friends with. Trixie wasmy first rabbit and the love of my life. she wouldbite me andcuddled me, kicked the dog out of my room when she wanted to be alone,and had an addiction to pancakes (she would jump on the table and stealthem at breakfast). trixie was never shown, even though she started meinto rabbit shows. she lived in my room until age 6 months when shemoved outside to our already growing rabbit barn to have a litter ofbabies. . .her fist litter was of 5, all dead, it was heartbreaking,but we tried again. trixie was more then a great rabbit, but she turnedout to be a great mother with wonderful genetics(who knew? she isn'tthe nicest looking holland), she gave me 5 litters in total (includingthe dead litter) each litter except her last was of 5 babies, alwaysall does in the litter. when he gave me her last litter of 1 baby idecided it was beyond time to retire her and she happily lived theretired life. when i decided to sell out of rabbits completely istruggled if i would keep my girl or find her a pet home. my attachmentto her was stronger then my desire to place all the rabbits in newhomes so i said goodbye to all but her and was find with that.

2 weeks after i parted with my last 3 rabbits (which was hard to do asit was my trio of flemish that i was dearly attached to) trixie gotsick. at the age of 5 with 5 litters under her belt, i can't say i wassurprised. my mom had fed her that day, when i go home from work shesaid that trixie didn't come out for her greens, and i knew thatsomething was wrong. when i went out to her (she lived at that time ina 2 X 8 foot hutch) she wouldn't come out of her box. i took the boxwith her in it into the house were i pulled her out and realized truelywhat was happening: my trixie was dying. as the vet was closed, and iknew she was so far gone already that there wasn't much he could do, wewaited for my dad to get home to put her down. so i sat,holding her in my arms while her body gave out. . .one of the lastthings she did was reagrange the towel that she was cuddled in (thelast real 'trixie' thing she did. . .trixie had a fettish with usingher mouth to rearange blankets and such). when she peed on the blanketwe really knew there was no hope. . .it was dark brown urin, a sign ofkidney failure. so that night she left us. . .i was broken for a week,couldn't function. she was my best friend. . .

about 2 weeks after she was gone i couldn't take not having a rabbitanymore and went to a friends house that bred mini lop rabbits, i knewthat if i couldn't handle having another rabbit that she would take thebunny back, but i need something. it had been close to 6 years astrixie was 5, going on 6) since i had not had a rabbit, and i didn'tlike it. so when i went to pick out a bunny i instantly fell in lovewith a little black mini lop that came charging up to the side of thecage for pets right when i went into the barn. it was love at firstsight. winnie came home with me that day and i vowed never to breedher. . .because i felt like i caused trixie's death by breeding her(and i most likly did. . .don't bred your pet rabbits. . .it takesyears off their life, i learned the hard way). so trixies legacy stillives on by babies in many homes and a drawing of her above winniescage. . . herman came along this march and i am content with my 2 ihave now, but will always wish i had my trixie back.

trixie was one of a kind, she loved car rides and would watch out thewindow of trips downstate. she visisted schools and expos, she ate myhair and put holes in just about every shirt i owned there will neverbe another trixie.


----------



## katt (Jun 4, 2006)

okay, and some of winnie:

winnie running all "deamon eyed"






winnie doing her "don't go there" face






winnie's cage











winnie looking cute:







more to come later, most of the photos i have of her have to be scannedinto the computer. . .hermans i took with the digi camera!

katie


----------



## katt (Jun 4, 2006)

and just for fun some other random photos:

my cat deigo:











our golden, hunter:






some kittens we rescued and found homes for back in the fall:






my brother's cat hootie (also deigo's brother):


----------



## katt (Jun 5, 2006)

nap time with winnie (we often have a "katie gets home from work" nap or movie time, she will just lay with me and fall asleep).

winnie just getting on my bed, we decided that WE wanted to take the photos. . .why should katie have all the fun?






winnie loves my fleece blanket, i am thinking of getting a new one and making it her blanket.

winnie getting ready for a nap by making the blanket comfy:






and thinking about falling asleep:






now we are getting really sleepy:






then we got upset because every time i flashed the camera she would wake back up:






but after a little rearanging and furth being tucked in, life was good :


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 5, 2006)

OMG, how adorable is that. You have areal cutie there. Michigan's not that far HMMM put on BunnieNapping List. LOL

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 5, 2006)

OMG so cute!!! I LOVE the huge ears! sexy bunnie hehe


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 6, 2006)

Aww how lovely! Your winnie is a dead ringer for my sooty


----------



## katt (Jul 3, 2006)

haven't updated in a while, haven't taken any new photos in a while. . .in fact, i have not been home long enough to take photos in a while. . .but i got some the other night, and they are rather cute!

right in the middle of cleaning hermans cage i got a phone call that i HAD to take (college stuff. . .you know how that is), so i got herman back in his 1/2 clean cage, gave him back the dirty food bowl and litter pan (herman has decided now that is is almost 6 months old that everything will smell better with a good spray. . .) and came back an hour later to this:








he was sleeping so hard that he mouth was gaping open:







talk about a funny photo. . .after that he didn't want to get out of his cage for me to clean it, so every time i would try to wipe and area down, he would walk over to it and deap flop right over it. . .i finally gave up and told him that if he wanted to live in flilth that go ahead. . . i got it mostly cleaned out, and as soon as i left he was right back to sleep. . .


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 3, 2006)

ahahaha! I love that pic, it's hilarious. And I'm seriously in love with Winnie. I just love black lops and she is gorgeous!


----------



## katt (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks, winnie is rather adorable, and she knows it. . . i am a fan of black animals (we have 2 black cats, we had 2 black dogs, plus i raised a lot of black holland lops when i bred rabbits. . . i like the sheen a black coat has).

my family thinks it is funny because they are out all the time, at christmas (we only had winnie at this point) we had my 2 sisters who don't live at home anymore at the house with their boyfriends and parents, everyone was amazed at how tame winnie was running around the house, winnie was happy because the whole night she had 11+ people sneaking her veggies and crackers. . .

and herman, who has been on a water bottle his entire life) discovered the water bowl set out for the other animals the other day. . .it was rather comical, i walk over to him basically standing in it drenched. . . took him out, toweled him off, set him down were he ran right back to it and hopped in. . .


----------



## Mummel (Jul 3, 2006)

The sleeping pictures of Herman are so cute. He has so huge ears!Does he step on them sometimes? ^o^

I thought my lop Salem had large ears ^^


----------



## katt (Jul 4, 2006)

Our adventure starts in the land of Katies room. A world were 2 lovers are forbidden to meet. Like Romeo and Juliet their love seems to be an entire world apart, yet connected closer then life and death. Winnie, to the west is the daughter of the royal family, the Mini family and to the east is the son of a poetic couple, the English Family. A plot is underway, one that will take 2 lives- privileged and poor- and combined them to make one balanced unit for the battle of College will soon take Katie from their land, new rulers must be appointed for while she is away, and destiny has chosen Winnie of Mini and Herman of English to be the next 2 rulers.



I have seen her from afar, I must admit, that until lately I gave her no piece of mind, all my attention is on my studies, I hope to gain much knowledge from Katie, my wish is to speak Human. Diego and Hootie (brother cats I often talk to about the world beyond the closed doors) both laughed in my face at my goal, they are much older then me and still have only learned some, but I knew that I would be different. Today started off like any other, early in the day Katie awoke to something I have heard her refer to as John Mayer, it is a small box atop a table that creates this noise often referred to as singing. This strange happened occurs the same time every morning except for what she has called weekends (I have determined that the humans call a weekend a day were nobody leaves the house before noon). But back to this John Mayer, I hope to learn more because I have paid attention to this box and it speaks human (mental note: ask the cats the meaning of the phrase your body is a wonderland)! I hope to speak to John Mayer shortly but am yet to figure out how to reach him. I have thumped and tossed pellets in his direction, with no luck, it seems that only Katie can talk with him, and that he only responds to pokes and hits by her, in fact she hits him every morning and he stops singing, maybe this is a thing to be feared, I mean if only a slap will stop him then what would I do if I got to him, but he attacked me, I am not a rabbit of violence, I do not want to fight! 



But I must return to my lady, or at least the thought of her. She is something of beauty. Her glossy black coat and stunning brown eyes have eyed me from afar for what seems like eternity. She know that we are not allowed to see each other yet, every time I have snuck to her cage she growls that until I visit the vet to prove my love with a grand jester we cannot meet. I am yet to discover what this grand jester is, but Katie has said in human talk that my boys are getting nipped whatever that means. But I will do it; I will visit this vet and prove myself, anything to get to her. But moving on, my lady was out last night, running free in the land of Katies Room, I sat there waiting for Katie to release me from my prison of a house to frolic with my Winnie, but she never did. Winnie sat there teasing me with binkis, no more then a foot in front of my cage, and soon she grew weary and layed there, all pretty like not 6 inches from me. As time crept by Katie called out that it was time to return home and knowing to fallow orders Winnie approached my cage and gave me a small nuzzle before hopping off to her own side of the room, to her cage, were Katie locked her up, away from me. I will miss her until I see her again.

to be continued. . .


----------



## katt (Jul 5, 2006)

herman gets nipped monday the 10th!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 5, 2006)

*katt wrote: *


> herman gets nipped monday the 10th!












:clover: ray::clover:











:goodluckHope Herman sails right through it! (I'm sure he will! Boys have it so easy!)



sas and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2006)

[align=center]*oh, Herman. . .*[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2006)

all about diego. . .my kitty!

i know it is a bunny board, but this guy means a lot to me, and well, he is so cute the world needs to see him!


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]rule #1 of cat ownership: what is mine is his, what's his is his. . .guess i will sleep on the couch. . .[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]"oh my tuna, that was one party last night. . .oh, my head. . ."[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]. . .every family has that one darranged photo were others look at it and go "what happen to that bloodline?"[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]. . .secret telling isn't just for people. . .[/align]

[align=center][/align]


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2006)

oh, i am on a photo streak tonight (found some discs with old photos on it and i have to share!)







bruno, my flemish giant buck from when i bred, he now lives at a winery as a beloved pet!






Queen Of Hearts (aka queen) she had a heart shaped black spot on each side! another bunny from my breeding days!

some artwork i did:











and these have been posted on another thread, but i wanted them here also:

my trixie:






and a drawing i did of her a few days after she left me. . . it now hangs above winnie's cage so i won't forget her:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 18, 2006)

Very cute bunnies and very nice artwork. You are very talented.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## babybabbit (Jul 20, 2006)

im with soooska on that one you have magnificent bunnies:mrsthumper: but i eispeically love winnie and queen!:heartbeat

babyb:bunnybutt:


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 20, 2006)

Wow, you had some gorgeous bunnies! Did you have a hard time giving up the flemmie? I would've


----------



## katt (Jul 20, 2006)

bruno was so hard to give up! (well, i had three of them: bruno (the photot), soulfood (a massive white doe), and soy( a very playful white doe)) they are such wonderfull rabbits! but bruno was really hard to give up, he was my baby. . .he use to take naps with me in a huge rope hammock we use to have, just lay there and stretch out along my side and sleep for hours during the summer. . .

if you know anything about breeders in michigan, i got soulfood and soy from vic bloom. . .that is a cool guy, but very hard to get rabbits from. . .every time i would tell people who i got them from they would be like What? how did you get them? you must have taken them in the middle of the night. . .the man has like 500+ rabbits but has a very hard time parting with any of them (it took us to talk to him at 3 different shows, multiple phone calls, then when we got there he took us to all of his 5 barns to show us each ofhis favorite rabbits, all the while he had me helping him with watering them. . .it was rather comical. . .but totally worth it!).

the hardest part of giving bruno up was 2 weeks later when trixie died. i was going to keep him and trixie, but decided in the end to keep my flemish trio together because i knew he was going to a great home. . .so i was semi-distraught about losing bruno when trixie died and it was terrible because i lost both of my favorite rabbits within 2 weeks. . .


----------



## katt (Jul 28, 2006)

morning wake up: herman style!

so i am sleeping, herman is in his new NIC cage and we are still working out minor issues with it. . .one being when to zip tie and were (we have discovered that placing a zip tie on all the seams is the best idea)

well, i forgot to zip-tie a grid down. . .and it was a weak one. . .so i am sleeping and all the sudden i feel this PLOP! on the pillow i am partially sleeping on, open my eyes to a bunny licking my nose. . .herman decided to pay me a visist! i guess he managed to get out of his cage, but couldn't figure out how to go back in to use the litterbox. . .so i returned him for him to dash to the pan, pee, then ran back to me to give me a good-morning chin on my hands that were attempting to replace this grid. . .

who needs an alarm clock when you have a herman?


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2006)

TRIP TO THE FAIR!

our local fair is going on right now, and normally i would be there showing, but i am now to old! i went tonight with a coworker and will be going again tomorrow with my family! i took some photos of the animals!

first the cow barn, were i found this little cutie! sorry for the blurry photo, there was a 3 year old running around and thought it was a grand idea to whip his chocolately hands on anyone near him. . .while his parents sat there laughing :Xso i snapped a photo and continued on






and next was the lamb barn! this little guy was named "jump" and what isn't in this photo is that about 1 minutes before jump was busy chowing down on his owner's jacket she left too close to the pen. . .bad jump, bad!






now the llama barn! what a bunch of cool animals!











then the rabbit barn, i have TONS of rabbit photos, but none turned out to good, i will get more tomorrow as the bunny barn was full of cuties (i *might* even bring on home. . .haven't decided yet. . .there were mini rex, dutch and satins babys for sale all over the place!). but here is a cute lionhead that i saw!






and last was the pig barn. i have never seen a pig this color before!






and my fav. photo from the trip! this piggy wanted out SO bad! he was giving hte "i am cute, so you should let me out now" face!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 10, 2006)

Great pictures. 

I love the pig one. I collect piggy stuff and if I could I'd have a Pot Belly pig, however i doubt my neighbor would approve, he even hates the squirrels in our yards.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2006)

[align=center]*bonding date #4*[/align]


[align=center]*during the 2 weeks after herman was fixed we started having herman issues, nothing big, but he dropped a lot of weight. when i talked to my vet we decided to give him some time to destress as he was fixed then we had that really REALLY hot spell. the idea was to not bring him to the vet if he didn't need to as herman has some car issues (MAJOR car issues) sure enough once the heat died down and he finished healing he was back to his hungry self and i am just saying this so if he looks a little thin in photos, you know why*[/align]


[align=left]it was herb night for the rabbits, they LOVE herb night as they get a lot of their favorites (basil, dill,marigolds, parley, ect) not only that, but they got grapes too![/align]


[align=left]herman thought maybe taking winnie a flower would start the date out great:[/align]


[align=left]



[/align]


[align=left]but winnie didn't seem too impressed[/align]


[align=left]



[/align]


[align=left]so, herman thought dinner was great[/align]


[align=left]



[/align]


[align=left]winnie thought it looked good, but as a lady thought that a pile of basil might ruin her figure[/align]


[align=left]



[/align]


[align=left]but the food smelled so good "i'll have to do 10 laps in my cage tomorrow to work this date off!"[/align]


[align=left]



[/align]


[align=left]"is it really worth it to me?" winnie thought, contemplating if she liked food or her shapely bunny-theighs more[/align]


[align=left]



[/align]


[align=left]"oh, maybe just a nipple" she decided[/align]


[align=left]



[/align]


[align=left]herman couldn't figure it out, why wasn't she pigging out, her cage is right next to his, it isn't like he has never seen her eat before![/align]


[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]but by the time winnie decied to let go and eat her heart out, she discovered herman had eaten it all![/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]she gave him and evil look "how could he do that?" she thought[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]but herman didn't understand. . .and blankly stated "what is there something on my face?"[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left][/align]


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 16, 2006)

Awww! I absalutely love the bunnies with the big ears! Doesn't he trip over them??

The date sounded great! I also thought the captions were V. funnyNice pictures! They are both adorably cute!


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2006)

yes, he does all the time. . . it is rather comical.


----------



## katt (Aug 20, 2006)

photos from todays outside bonding experiance. . .things are going VERY well. . .we only had 2 nips today. . .lots to nudging and even some nose to nose sniffs. . .no grunts or growls, no lunging and no general anger!

oh, and we went with the black and white photos today!


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2006)

wow i haven't been on in a LONG time it seems. . .i have been so busy with work and getting ready to leave

3 DAYS TILL I LEAVE FOR COLLEGE!

i don't have any rabbit photos to share tonight, but things are goingbeyond great as far as bonding, we are yet to share a cage, butplaytime is spent together.



i do have some photos of the owner, me! out of nothing to do i thought i would share!


















as you can tell, i like to have fun with photos. . . the last one happens to be one of my fav photos of myself. . .

i will go back to photos of the rabbit. . .i hope to get 1 or 2 more good days of photos with them before i leave.

katie


----------



## Offspring2099 (Sep 24, 2006)

herman's ears are awesome, they are so long.


----------



## katt (Oct 7, 2006)

finally! some rabbit photos!























sorry for the dark photos, new camera, still learning about it! theseare photos of the buns in 1 cage together. . .i dare say they loveliving together . . . the setup is currently in the center of myalready messy room (i had just moved into this room when i had to pack1/2 my stuff up and move down state for college. . .so i have boxes andsuch all over the place right now), more photos will come when i cagegets moved BACK intot he rabbit room, but for now, i simply had to postthem!


----------

